# 18X18X24 epiphyte covered branch build



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

So yesterday I had some time on my hands and decided to use an old used exo terra for a quick terrarium build. The goal was to use materials that I had lying around so I didn't need to buy any new materials for this build. I wanted to make it simple and quick so I didn't use any great stuff, silicon or anything that I needed to wait for to dry. 

I ended up using pieces of pond filter for the background which actually worked out great. The stuff looks fine and and works like velcro for sticking pieces of moss to the background. 

I originally wanted a water feature but decided to try something different along the way. I found a becket fountain pump and set everything up for a water feature but then decided to try a drip wall. I took the tube that I planned on using to feed the waterfall and poked holes in it so that water could drip down the background and spray into the center. I used the end of a vine to plug the end of the tube. If I ever decide that I want a waterfall I can always unplug this and water will just flow out of the end of the tube. 
I used a very nice piece of driftwood that I found on my recent trip to Costa Rica as the center piece.

All the plants and moss I used were from my greenhouse. 
For lighting I used a single 120watt taotronics LED module. This is meant for reef tanks and is half blue and half white LEDs. I am only using the white LEDs so really I have equivalent to a 60watt LED light on the tank. 
I also set up an ultrasonic humidifier and some fans.

The tank turned out nicely so I decided that it was worth posting. I also don't have names for any of the plants so identification help would be greatly appreciated. I can also take more close up photos if necessary. Anyway on to some photos!


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone have IDs for some of the plants. The second to last one with red leaves?


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't help with the id but It looks wonderful. The filter material looks good too. Hopefully enough organic matter will build up to hold sufficient water to sustain moss growth and eventually epiphytes too!


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks!
Its all an experiment. The filters had already been used in a pond so they do have some organics already which could help.


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you have any more of the red-leaved species, and would you be willing to trade?


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

After a bit of searching I think that the plant with red leaves may be either in the Triolena or bertolonia genus but I can't figure out what species it is. *Can anyone help? 
*


MrMycetes said:


> Do you have any more of the red-leaved species, and would you be willing to trade?


Sorry thats the only one that I have. I also want to try to grow it out more to see what it looks like and I want to figure out what it is before thinking about trading it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

At the very least I can say that it is most likely a Melastome so either of those genera are possible. Its a nice plant. Keep it going and post again when it blooms.


----------



## michael_vl (Apr 4, 2015)

Very Nice!

Verstuurd vanaf men GT 9505i (pacman rom) met tapatalk


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> At the very least I can say that it is most likely a Melastome so either of those genera are possible. Its a nice plant. Keep it going and post again when it blooms.


I will definitely try to keep it going. This plant along with most of the other plants are originally from cloud forests in Costa Rica and I am trying to mimic that climate with the fogging and using the fans to make sure there are dry periods in between. hopefully this keeps everything going.


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

That is very nice. I love all of the broms.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello I know it’s been a while but has anyone figured out the names of the 5th and 6th plants?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

asteroids said:


> Hello I know it’s been a while but has anyone figured out the names of the 5th and 6th plants?


I'm going to guess no one has been looking closely at this for the past 5 years...


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

My thinking was that if I posted a message it might come up in the threads that people see, so people that never saw this before could see my recent message and reply. Obviously my thinking worked because you saw it 😂


----------

